# Hiatal Hernia/GERD and sports



## 22103 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi,I am a 24 year old student who up to 2 years ago had no health issues and regularly practised sports (running,swimming).After one very "exciting" night when I woke up with a irregular heartbeat (turned out to be supraventricular extrasystole) a real adventure began.Suffice it to say that after a looong series of all kinds of imaginable tests all heart conditions were excluded and finally I was told i had a "small"(I am,ahem,petite,so small is big to me..)hiatal hernia(runs in the family).Since then it took me quite a while to get on my feet as I immediately started suffering from fearsome GERD,weight loss(for a petite guy a dramatic issue),developed IBS immediately after, and altough probably not connected,diabetes(type 2)!!!!All in 2 years.My question to all is this:not considering the diabetes(under control and slight),as a now sadly ex-sports aficionado,what sports CAN i practice with a hiatal hernia??(does anyone know from personal experience?)Considering that if I run, my hearbeat races thru the roof as I have been told the hernia presses against the bottom tip of the heart and when running,pushed up by the diaphragm,it presses against it accelarating the beats.I suspect nothing but gentle swimming and *light* body building are the choices...am I wrong?sorry about the long posting...cheers,Mike


----------

